# APR Suspension Control Control Unit (SCU) Upgrades are Here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*THE ULTIMATE SUSPENSION CONTROL UNIT (SCU) UPGRADE IS HERE!*



Product Page

The APR Suspension Control Unit (SCU) Upgrade directly replaces your factory suspension controller with a new unit that enables advanced control over your vehicle’s factory electronic shocks. The factory controller only operates in a “soft” or “stiff” state with no behavior in-between, despite the incredible capability of the factory electronic shocks. Our controller has advanced programming that takes various inputs to provide fine-tuned control over the shocks in real time. The controller still retains factory comfort and sport functionally, and it doesn’t compromise ride quality for performance. However, both modes rapidly increase performance depending on various inputs such as acceleration, brake pressure, G-forces, steering angle, speed, and damper shaft velocity.

The experience is absolutely transformative. For the casual driver, the vehicle is more comfortable and rides better than stock. Uncomfortable bouncing and stiffness are reduced, and the car settles faster to provide increased stability. This is accomplished by using the full operating range of the electronic shocks to provide a pleasant experience when you’re driving normally. But once you begin pushing the vehicle, the controller quickly adapts to provide performance you never knew was possible from the factory shocks. Even on a straight-line launch the system will help control weight transfer so you can improve your 60ft times for better acceleration and better times in the quarter mile. On a twisty back road, or on a proper track, the controller adjusts each shock individually to provide the grip you need to cut faster lap times with more confidence as the chassis is more balanced. It improves weight transfer on corner turns by allowing a smoother transition, all without the shocks loading the tires, while also reducing overall body roll. Simply put, your vehicle will ride and perform better in every scenario and stays true to our mantra of performance without compromise!

*Features and Benefits*

Direct plug-and-play upgrade
Provides full dynamic control over the electronic shocks in real-time
Optimized ride quality and comfort during normal daily driving
Optimized performance, handling, and cornering during spirited driving
Optimized launch control, traction, grip, and weight transfer
Reduces 60ft times for improve acceleration
More confident driving experience
Advanced signal processing provides real-time changes lightning fast speeds
Reacts in real-time to driving style to provide comfort or performance
Retains various factory levels of switchable performance: Ex: “Comfort” vs “Sport”
Fully 3D-mapped to the capabilities of your factory electronic shocks
Compatible with aftermarket springs, stabilizer bars, and other upgrades.
Unit is unlocked and fully upgradable in the future
Unit is completely reversible and removable without a trace

Get all the details here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I've received a lot of questions about this across various forums, groups, etc. I'm working on a FAQ now and will follow up when I have all the answers! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Frequently Asked Questions*

I've added a FAQ to the bottom of the website and will expand in the future if necessary. 

*Is this related to the DSC controller:*
Yes! This setup is a collaboration with longtime partners at DSC. DSC worked with APR for over 3 years to build the VAG controller and software in its entirety. APR now offer the controller under our own name with the new tune and it’s in stock and ready to ship at an exciting new price point not found elsewhere. Our partners at DSC have been designing suspension controllers since 2007 and are the leaders in this arena.

*Will I be able to custom tune:*
Yes. A new application is being made for APR specific customers that’s more user friendly. The existing DSC app can be used.

*Do I need a custom tune:*
Most customers will get the most out of this without any tuning at all. We are exploring “stages” to maximize different setups.

*How easy is it to tune:*
Beyond simple adjustments, tuning is fairly difficult and best left to the pros. We encourage the community to share their findings. Neither APR or DSC provides tuning assistance.

*When will the APR desktop App release:*
It’s in the work now. We will update our product pages with links necessary to download the app in the future. It will require a windows based PC, and a USB cable. You can experiment with the existing DSC desktop app as well.

*What’s something interesting you can tune with the software:*
Many customers have success cutting down their 60ft times by making the dampers extremely aggressive for their setup, and then return the dampers to our settings for daily driving. The controller is incredibly flexible. By actively utilizing high speed can inputs it can make decisions based on load and conditions to improve performance.

*Do I need a new tune with different springs:*
The system adapts and adjusts in real-time through the advanced algorithm. A new tune is not required, though improvements can be made to optimize the setup further.

*Does it work with other dampers:*
Just like the factory controller, it’s not fine-tuned for non-Oem dampers. User adjustments in the app are necessary to take full advantage of them.

*Does this let me lower ride height:*
No, this controller is not for air-ride vehicles.

*I deleted my factory dampers. Is this for removing the light on the dash:*
This controllers allows you to run different electronic dampers. It’s not designed for removing electronic dampers.

*Are ODIS / VAG-Com / VCDS / Etc adjustments necessary:*
No, that’s only required with the factory controller. This unit replaces the factory controller and has it own tuning suite. No adaptation is possible through standard tools.

*Does this wear out the stock shocks, springs, bushings, tires more quickly:*
We have no quantifiable data to say this will wear out your stock shocks more quickly. However, this will lessen strain on various components due to the switch between aggressive and comfort through the way it’s always adjusting in real time. This will extend your usable range and life for various components, such as your tires.

*Does this work on other platforms, or European vehicles:*
Cross reference the OEM controller part numbers under “specs” on each product page. We’ve listed each of the USA controllers that match and are a direct swap that were available when the product launched. The same will likely be true for a host of ROW vehicles from other makes and models not listed on our website.

*Do you plan to expand coverage to other vehicles:*
Yes. We will continue expanding based on success of the product and demand.


----------

